# ? on the lower end Canon bodies...



## MLeeK (Sep 14, 2012)

I was shooting with 3 'students' this evening and as the night wore on  all of their FPS dropped and their cameras would read busy after each shot. 
They had a T2i, T3i and a T3. 
At first I thought maybe it was the metering time and changed it to 4 seconds. Then I thought maybe it was focus and it was searching a bit, but we were on a WELL lit field and when I took the cameras and shot the focus was quick and not a problem-besides that they were reading 'busy' and wouldn't focus until it was done saving. 
Each one of them was able to shoot at their full FPS before the sun went down. 
Things that changed:
The sun went down and the temperature dropped from JUST under 70 to about 54 degrees. 
The only thing I can think of is that their cameras were affected by the temperature?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2012)

MAYBE they all had Long Exposure Noise Reduction on??? THAT can cut the buffer capacity in HALF on many cameras, no matter if it is used or not, and may also dramatically slow the writing of images/flushing of buffer to card operations.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 14, 2012)

Long exposure noise reduction can make the write time for the data just as long as the exposure. So if I made a 5 minute exposure then it would take somewhere around 5 minutes for the file to write.

I was in a class this summer where we did a lot of night hooting and, well, there was a lot of waiting...


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 14, 2012)

Derrel said:


> MAYBE they all had Long Exposure Noise Reduction on??? THAT can cut the buffer capacity in HALF on many cameras, no matter if it is used or not, and may also dramatically slow the writing of images/flushing of buffer to card operations.


I'll bet that was it. They were all shooting in jpeg. 
Thank you!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Long exposure noise reduction can make the write time for the data just as long as the exposure. So if I made a 5 minute exposure then it would take somewhere around 5 minutes for the file to write.
> 
> I was in a class this summer where we did a lot of night hooting and, well, there was a lot of waiting...



Heh,heh,heh...one Fourth of July, I shot some fireworks with Long Exposure Noise Reduction on...zOMG...talk about WAITING!!!!! Geeeeeeze....


----------



## table1349 (Sep 14, 2012)

Well that problem seems to be solved.  Derrel.  It should be mandatory that in body noise reduction be in the off position from the factory.  If the newbie wants it on then they should have to R.T.F.M. to find out how.  Kill a couple of birds with one stone that way.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 14, 2012)

Isn't it set to off? I can't say as I have ever used it! LOL! Maybe I should RTFM again!


----------



## table1349 (Sep 14, 2012)

No if memory serves me correctly, in camera noise reduction on is the default setting.  That is why there is so many confused photographers when it happens.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 15, 2012)

Auto ISO ? dont higher ISO files have more info


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2012)

Few thoughts:

1) Long exposure noise reduction is set to OFF by default. You've got to turn it on before you can actually enable it. It will also match the exposure time with a second exposure (taken with the shutter blades closed). As such they would have had the same problems before the sun went down as after if their shutter speeds were around the same speed

2) It's long been noted that Canon DSLRs (newer ones esp) slow their burst rate as the light dims and the ISO rises. From what I can gather this has something to do with the metering capabilities specifically in low light. As such even in full manual mode with a fixed shutter speed the metering will interrupt and slow the fps of the camera.

2b) Add to that the fact that higher ISO tends to result in larger file sizes (all those dots of noise mean more data to write) so, again, you've a reduction in the capacity for the camera to retain its fast shooting performance when the ISO is high. 

These points of course have more effect on lower level bodies with their reduced writing speeds and smaller buffers.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 15, 2012)

All 3 had the High ISO noise reduction as well as Long Exposure noise reduction on. I think they'll see a huge improvement. 
They've all got good memory cards. I made sure of that much when we started talking about shooting sports. But they couldn't shoot a burst of 2 or 3 and they should have been able to. The large file size makes some sense as well as the noise reduction. Couple that with the lower end bodies and it makes a LOT of sense. 
I had thought a little bit about the metering in the dark, but the field we were on was well lit so focusing was good. Metering I had wondered about and tried switching them to manual and also changing the metering time to 4 seconds. Didn't help any.  We'll see how they fare tonight! I think the dark and white jerseys make it easier with the focusing.


----------

